# WashAndGo 2010 vs TuneUp Utilities 2011 vs CCleaner und CO



## Eisbärix (14. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich würde gerne eure Meinungen hören. Bringen diese Programme was oder lieber ganz die Finger davon lassen oder ganze andere benutzen?
Hier eine Aufstellung: 
WashAndGo compared to CCleaner, Purgatio Pro and TuneUp
Ich weis nicht ob die stimmt, da sie sich ja selbst als Beste darstellen könnten.
Vergleicht man das ganze nun mit den Download-Charts auf Chip.de:

                                 Downloads        Wertung       Platz
WashAndGo 2010              84.642             94%        Platz 89/196
TuneUp Utilities 2011     5.695.673             95%        Platz  2/  96
CCleaner                    14.459.542             96%        Platz 1/  93


----------



## msimpr (14. November 2010)

Wenn dann nutze bitte nur den Ccleaner

Der Rest macht Dir nur das System kaputt.


----------



## Malkav85 (14. November 2010)

Ich selbst benutze TuneUp und bin sehr zufrieden. Aber irgendwie habe ich keinen subjektiven Eindruck, dass das System schneller wird. Ist wohl meist nur ein Placebo-Effekt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. November 2010)

Ich benutze nur Ccleaner, aber bei Vista merkt man nicht so viel davon als wie bei XP.


----------



## msimpr (14. November 2010)

Dieses Tuneupplacebozeugs macht nichts gutes bei euch

Wie dieser Bericht beschreibt

TuneUp: Wundermittel oder Placebo? | DerFisch.de


----------



## Eisbärix (18. November 2010)

Ich denke ich werde wohl nur noch den CCleaner benutzen.
Sollte denke ich ausreichen.


----------



## Painkiller (18. November 2010)

Ich hab noch nie sowas benutzt, und mein System war immer schnell.  

Dafür hab ich einen Freund, der mit TuneUp sein Windows zerschossen hat.


----------



## Eisbärix (18. November 2010)

Ja kaputt machen geht schneller als man denkt. ^^


----------



## Azuroz (18. November 2010)

CCleaner - vote for!
Schon seit Jahren nutze ich es, und finde, dass es etwas bringt 

TuneUp usw. bringt kaum was :/


----------



## Eisbärix (19. November 2010)

Ja Tuneup und so fand ich gut um die Temp - Dateien leer zu machen.


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2010)

Das kann man selber auch machen. 

Einfach unter "Ausführen/suchen" %temp% schreiben.


----------



## Eisbärix (19. November 2010)

Ok das muss ich dann wohl mal testen.
Kann man auch einstellen das die irgendwie automatisch gelöscht werden, ka z.b. beim Neustart oder so?


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2010)

Das ist eine gute Frage. Damit hab ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt.

Was ich dir aber sicher sagen kann ist, das Windows die HDD´s automatisch defragmentiert. 
(zumindest bei Windows Vista und Windows 7)


----------



## Eisbärix (19. November 2010)

Das automatische defragmentieren sollte man unbedingt deaktivieren hab ich irgendwo gelesen. Und dann lieber ab und zu manuell machen wenn mans braucht.


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2010)

> Das automatische defragmentieren sollte man unbedingt deaktivieren


Grund? bzw. Link?


----------



## Eisbärix (19. November 2010)

Find den link grad net mehr.
Ein Grund ist sicher das man die Defragmentierung vllt grad net brauchen kann, wenn sie an geht und zum anderen is das bei ner SSD z.B. sehr sehr sehr kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2010)

Bei einer SSD geb ich dir recht.

Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Performanceprobleme wegen einer Defrag.

Liegt aber vllt. auch daran, das meine Spiele wo anders installiert sind als Windows. Hab da getrennte Platten dafür.


----------



## Eisbärix (19. November 2010)

Was defragmentiert denn die automatische Defragmentierenung ?
Wie Win 7 Partiton?
Die Festplatte wo Win 7 drauf installiert ist oder alle Platten die angeschlossen sind?


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2010)

Man kann im Windows einstellen, welche Platten automatisch defragmentiert werden sollen. 

Soweit ich weiß, wird die ganze Platte defragmentiert. Bei meinen anderen beiden Platten hab ich die Auto-Defrag abgeschaltet. Ich defrag die immer einmal im Monat.


----------



## Eisbärix (19. November 2010)

Ich werds lieber ausschalten und manuell durchführen.


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2010)

Das kannst du natürlich auch machen. 

Vergiss es aber nicht.  Ich hab mir für die zwei anderen Platten einen Eintrag im Kallender von Windows gemacht.


----------

